# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  City slickers

## Black Cat

(from another forum ...) 
A city slicker moves to the country and decides hes going to take up  farming. 
He heads to the local co-op and tells the man, Give me a  hundred baby chickens. 
The co-op man complies. A week later the  man returns and says, Give me two hundred baby chickens. The co-op  man complies. 
Again, a week later the man returns. This time he  says, Give me five-hundred baby chickens. Wow! The co-op man replies  You must really be doing well! 
Naw, said the man with a sigh.  Im either planting them too deep or too far apart!

----------


## watson

:Rotfl: 
Must tell you about the Great Turkey Farming Enterprise when the painful memories subside.

----------


## Black Cat

Turkeys .............? I understand they are so silly that when it rains, they stand outside looking up, with their beaks open, and manage to drown themselves ..............

----------


## watson

Heard that........but never witnessed it.......Dumb as though..........one got "trapped" behind a 1/2 open gate....three days it paced up and down....when two steps back and one to the right...Freedom!!

----------


## terenjac

Don't know about turkeys but there should be a law against sheep.    If I never have to work with sheep ever again I will be a happy man.

----------


## watson

:Hahaha: 
Butcher's that sell sheep brains are Bloody Liars

----------


## Black Cat

Sheep are surprisingly bright actually - what we see as stupidity is actually them playing dumb to wind us up - I swear!!

----------


## Make it work

> Naw, said the man with a sigh. Im either planting them too deep or too far apart!

  
Thats silly, everyone knows chickens come from eggs, he should be planting eggs....

----------


## The Bleeder

> ( 
> Naw, said the man with a sigh. Im either planting them too deep or too far apart!

  They didn't produce enough fertilizer to grow..... :Shock:

----------

